# Portuguese characters



## nebo (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi, first sorry for my bad English.

Here I have some files with "Ã§" and "Ã©" that appear strange. If I type `% mkdir vocÃª` it appears as 
	
	



```
% mkdir voc\352
```
 and if I try to see it with `ls` it appears like this 
	
	



```
voc?
```

My lang:

```
%echo $LANG
pt_BR.UTF-8
```

And my locale:

```
%locale
LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="pt_BR.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="pt_BR.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="pt_BR.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="pt_BR.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="pt_BR.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="pt_BR.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=pt_BR.UTF-8
```

What I can do to fix this?
Thanks.


----------



## xibo (Dec 24, 2011)

\352 is a single-byte character, while the utf-8 encoding of any non-ascii-character is at least two bytes long.

If you add

```
CHARSET=UTF-8
```
to your profile settings and restart the terminal/session, you _should_ be able to create the path you want properly (notice the old one will remain the way it is)


----------



## nebo (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot, it works!


----------

